# The one that didn't get away.



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A 7kg salmon caught in XXXXX Bay, Western Australia
(I am sworn to secrecy & have promised not to say where!)










The one that did not get away :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe..... Good catch Donald, Mrs WereBo's brothers would be envious of that :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is there time to get there to help eat it ?? Nice one .. bon apetit !


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Far too late...it fed 8 of us!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Lucky it was just a small one then :laugh:


----------

